# PB telecommande ATV 3



## jeserlecter (17 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir
Je viens de recevoir mon apple TV 3, elle est parfaitement connectée, seul hic, c'est que lorsque je me sers de la telecommande, les flèches haut et bas, ça me change le volume du mbp... comment puis je faire pour désynchronisé toute relation entre le mbp et la telecommnde

Merci


----------



## Gold28 (21 Juin 2012)

Paramètres -> Sécurité et confidentialité -> Confidentialité -> Avancé 
Tu pourras ainsi désactiver le récepteur infrarouge du MacBook Pro.


----------

